# EMT & Paramedic Job Opportunities



## tjbroussard (Oct 14, 2009)

Acadian Ambulance Service is growing again and we have opportunities throughout the service area for both EMT and Paramedics.  Today, we need paramedics for San Antonio, TX and a few other areas of the company.  With proper timing, we can get you where you want to be across the company.

We offer a competitive starting salary based on initial certification, insurance benefits on day 1 for full-time employees, uniforms, paid orientation, and the opportunity to serve as a fellow employee owner of a nationally accredited leader in the EMS industry.

Want 911 calls?  We are primary 911 in most areas of the company.

300 ground ambulance on the road daily, 9 helicopters, and 5 airplanes moving over 1000 patients every day.

If you are ready to work, call me.

Terry
Acadian Recruiting Team
Cell 337-501-5181
Office 337-291-1571


----------



## atropine (Oct 14, 2009)

I thaought San Antonio has the FD? for 911 service.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2009)

atropine said:


> I thaought San Antonio has the FD? for 911 service.



does the FD transport?


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

Acadian holds the 911 contract for unincorporated Bexar County (where San Antonio is). Inside the city, SAFD still does EMS.


----------



## atropine (Oct 14, 2009)

okay whats the turn over rate for the ambulance company?


----------



## FR Wrath (Oct 14, 2009)

I work for Acadian, and from what I've seen the turn-over rate is not high. Excellent company to work for. Can't recommend it enough!!


----------



## tjbroussard (Oct 15, 2009)

Indeed, we (Acadian) have the 911 contract for Bexar County and also serve five other Texas Counties and (31 other counties/parishes in Louisiana and Mississippi).  We are also expanding in the interfacility market in San Antonio with many new positions.  And yes, the San Antonio Fire Dept does run 911 in the city and does transport.

We have a recruiters working the area again this week....

As for turnover, probably consistent with other private EMS services.  (I just reviewed the JEMS 2008 Salary Survey and didn't see the data I was looking for...) 

I see medics leave for many reasons including spouse transfer, entering college, getting accepted to medical or nursing school, entering private business, moving to other Acadian divisions (remote medic, communications, training, medic support, alarm sales, medical facility marketing, etc.  And, of course like other companies, some medics "choose" to leave through policy and procedure violations, failure to complete recertifications, etc.  

Back to the group....I am here to answer questions.  Straight up, we have a great team of dedicated medics making a difference everyday in our family.


----------



## atropine (Oct 15, 2009)

so much a year in Texas 60k or more?


----------



## DFDEMS (Oct 15, 2009)

I would be interested in offshore if you are the POC for that?


----------



## Summit (Oct 15, 2009)

San Antonio is one of the 3 best places to live in TX.


----------



## tjbroussard (Oct 16, 2009)

What are your top two?  

I really enjoy traveling out to Texas and have spent many days in the state  recruiting and three years in Wichita Falls at Sheppard AFB while I was still active duty.  We really enjoyed that area as well.


----------



## Summit (Oct 16, 2009)

tjbroussard said:


> What are your top two?
> 
> I really enjoy traveling out to Texas and have spent many days in the state  recruiting and three years in Wichita Falls at Sheppard AFB while I was still active duty.  We really enjoyed that area as well.



Corpus, Austin, San Antonio... which is best? Depends on you.


----------



## itzfrank (Oct 20, 2009)

*Brand New NREMT-P*

I'm a brand new Paramedic, with 2-3 years of EMT-B experience, fire and ambulance based. I have very little Medic experience, but am looking for a long term employer, and am willing to locate just about anywhere in the country, especially south. I'm tired of the Illinois winters. Do you guys have a place for new medics at your company?


----------



## tjbroussard (Oct 21, 2009)

Frank and others -

Yes we do.  Our paramedic clearance process is quite robust, and includes classroom as well as ride time with a field training officer.  At the conclusion, you'll be ready to solo.

(Check your PMs.)

Great question.  

Thank you,

Terry


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Terry,

I sent you an email with a couple questions. Thanks,
Mike


----------



## tjbroussard (Oct 22, 2009)

Mike - 

Check your email.

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## tjbroussard (Oct 29, 2009)

*Heads up...still hiring!*

We are scheduling more interviews for the Bexar County Area (San Antonio, TX) next week (Tues thru Thursday).  Looking for about 8 EMT-Basics and 8 Paramedics.  Contact me for details if interested.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 29, 2009)

how much you do you pay your emt basics?


----------



## tjbroussard (Oct 29, 2009)

Depends on your year of certification.  Call me for details, etc.


----------



## upmm019 (Feb 28, 2010)

Generally speaking, how often do you hire new basics or new p's?

I have a 20 year old son who may be considering this as a career avenue.  he is finishing up his first year at college and has decided that is not the course he'd like to take.

he is considering taking a basic course this summer and then in the fall starting a p program.

What sort of opportunities does a new basic / new p have, assuming they can relocate?  What sort of wage could they expect?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2010)

Summit said:


> Corpus, Austin, San Antonio... which is best? Depends on you.



Only if you are a city person.  If not those are in the 10 worst places to be in Texas.


----------



## tjbroussard (Mar 1, 2010)

*Opportunities*



upmm019 said:


> Generally speaking, how often do you hire new basics or new p's?
> 
> I have a 20 year old son who may be considering this as a career avenue.  he is finishing up his first year at college and has decided that is not the course he'd like to take.
> 
> ...



1.  We conduct orientation every two weeks at our Lafayette campus of the National EMS Academy.  Our Texas operations hold orientation as needed.  We have openings across the company for both Basics and Paramedics... today in Louisiana.

2.  Our company has many opportunities, and I would ask that you pass my info and we can speak directly.  We also have a company funded paramedic program for those basic employees who perform well, and are accepted by the acceptance interviews.  

3.  Wages vary as we cover from Texas to Mississippi, and it depends on his year of certification.  A Basic in the south could see ~$26-28K/yr, a paramedic from $37-44K / yr.  All depends on location and year of certification.

We are a nationally accredited, employee owned leader in EMS.  Primary 911 in most all areas, back up in others.

Thank you for the question...


----------



## tjbroussard (Mar 9, 2010)

*More Openings Posted*

We have just launched our new website at www.acadian.com.  

We presently have openings for NREMT-Basics, Intermediates, and Paramedics across the company in various locations in Texas, Louisiana, and Mississippi.

If you are interested, check out the career tab.  This may be the time for you...

Thank you,
Terry


----------



## tjbroussard (Mar 26, 2010)

Info....

Just FYI, I have accepted the position as Director of Emergency Service for a major local hospital, and am no longer in recruiting.  You can contact a recruiter at any time at Acadian at 800-259-3333.  They are all a great bunch and will strive to help you meet your career goals.  I really enjoyed my time back at the company, but couldn't pass up the new opportunity....


----------

